# autocruise gleneagle



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi 
I am picking up my new motorhome on Tuesday  
It is a Autocruise Gleneagle. Has anyone out there got one or had one if so have you had any problems with it.
We will be setting of for France at the end off March.
Thanks
Pete the pub


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy, if your passing our way when you go to France , pop in.

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

It's a great Motorhome, enjoy it.

Before you pick it up make a check list of points to watch out for, Check the paperwork very carefully.

I bought my "New" Augusta from a main dealer, and it turned out I was fraudulently sold a misrepresented product.

Go through everything very carefully, and don't part with any money until the checklist is verified.

it's always more difficult to sue them afterwards, but not impossible


----------

